# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  DM VCard Splitter Version 1.0

## BenJones

Hi,

This is a small application I have made to split my Skype VCard contacts into individual VCard Files.
Also allows you to browse the extracted folder and tell you how many cards were extracted.
Hope you may find it us full.

----------

